# Matagorda Oct.14-16 Pics



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After reading all the reports of Red Tide down at PINS I decided to make a trip to Matagorda. There were a lot of good reports prior to the trip so I hoped it would be an eventful weekend. Turned out to be a trip to remember as this one would be the trip I land my first shark over 3ft. We arrived in Matagorda around noon to an awesome looking beach. Set up camp about 11.5 miles down.











Me and Aldo got straight to work.










Aldo strikes first with a nice 28" pup.










Then another&#8230;










Seemed like nothing wanted my bait bc Aldo was consistently getting bites. He gets 2 big skip jacks back to back. Just what I wanted! Rigged up the first half on my 6/0 and yak'd him out about 300 yards. About 30 min later the 6/0 starts screaming! I get strapped in and ready for a fight. Fish on!





















5'4" bull shark (I think). Finally after getting skunked the last 7 or so times due to poor conditions, strong currents, bad luck and/or seaweed my time on the sand has paid off. 




















I was satisfied with just this one catch even if I didn't catch anything the whole weekend. So with that in mind I told Aldo if he yak'd out the bait he could reel in the next run. He didn't hesitate, but he was a little slow on the yak being that it was his first time. I'm guessing he dropped it about 175 yards out. About 20 minutes later the line goes slack. He tries to tighten it but it keeps getting loose. I tell him to keep reeling it in till he feels something. I guess the shark spit the hook bc that's all that we got back. I rigged up my Abu big game (30lb mono) for a short drop. After reading post after post about Matagorda's history of sharks getting landed on casted reels I take half of the other skip jack out up current about 150 yards in the second gut. 
(The head is all that was left from the first shark)











When I get back the sun is setting and Aldo is ready to take out the last piece of skip jack. I rig it up for him on my 6/0 and off he goes. This time about 200 yards.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I get the lamp lit and start getting my glow sticks out. Just as I was opening them I see the 8ft rod on my Abu big game bend over half way and start screaming!!! I get it and hold on while line starts peeling off of it. I know that this is light tackle for shark so I don't tighten the drag too much. After a nice 15-20 min battle I land this nice 4'10" bull shark. Again, I'm not sure the species; I'm assuming it's a bull shark?




























This one kinda scared me bc it took me a little while to get it to swim off. But after a little help it swam off just fine. We decided to fire up the pit and wait for the 6/0 to get picked up so Aldo can have another shot at it. 













Not long after the moon rises the 6/0 gets picked up. Aldo, being that he has never been shark fishing thinks he can just pick up the rod and pull back on the rod like he does when he fishes for red fish. I quickly ask him to give me the rod while he gets off the truck. I tighten the drag a little and run back. I can feel the fish run. Aldo gets strapped in while I'm fighting the fish. During the hand off the line goes slack. Booooo, the hook got spit. I take the blame as Aldo is a little depressed. I cheered him up by giving him the stats. 4 baits deployed, 4 runs, 2 hookups. 










Saturday we woke up to windy conditions, 15-20mph east winds with 3-5ft surf was expected. No problem, we fished off the first sandbar with live mullet since we didn't have any more shark bait. Didn't take long till I got the first Spanish mackerel, then another. Today Aldo was having trouble hooking fish. He must have got jacked about 4 times before he finally caught this little guy. 











I decide to eat lunch and take a nap. When I go to my tent cot to rest I find that someone is in there already. Kia was tired of chasing the birds so she found a nice soft bed in the shade. 










After a little nap I wake up to Aldo catching another skip jack. Yes, shark bait!!! I go out to try to and catch some shark bait as well. Managed to land a little skip jack that was too small for a long drop. So I cut him up and casted it out. Brings me a nice slot red! 
I wait till the evening to run out half the skip jack. Waves were a little bigger than the day before but nothing that the ocean kayak couldn't handle. When I get back I quickly take out the other half of skip jack on my Abu big game in hopes of having the same luck as the night before.











After about 30 mins it seemed like the Abu got washed up. But when I reeled it in there was no bait! Oh well, guess we can just kick back and look at the stars while eating burgers and waiting for the 6/0 to take off. The moon looked cool on Saturday night when it came up.











We wake up to beautiful weather and the 6/0 with a lot of slack. I reeled it in to find my bait missing once again. Fished for about 30 min Sunday morning then we packed up and headed out. Ended up being a really nice weekend on the beach. Weather was awesome, wind could have taken a break on Saturday but overall it was a weekend to remember. This is our take home food.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Good Report !


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on a nice trip. Nice to see some shark activity. WTG guy's!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

great report, thanks for the pics too!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like yall had a good trip.........thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Report and pictures. Thanks for posting...fyi, second shark is not a Bull, teeth are wrong. Looks like a Blacktip. Keep up the good work. Roger


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great report........Thanks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's some real surf fishing!


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

great report guys!!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

dude that is sweet


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Enjoyed the report, thanks.


----------



## "thehookup" (May 13, 2005)

*Tentcot.*

Great report, where did you get the tent cot? Do they come in a larger size? Thanks in advance for the info! Good luck the next time you're out!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I got mine a few years ago off hwy 288 at Pro Bass Shop. They make 3 different sizes, a single like in the picture, 1 1/2, and a double. The 1 1/2 and the double have the plastic rods that slip into the channels on the top which then make a dome, they all come with a mosquito net and a rain cover. I paid around $165.00 for my 1 1/2 tent. I hope this info helps you. I love mine and thier easy to set up and take down.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, mine is the "oversized" one. They sell them at gander mountain and bass pro from $189-$199. I got mine on craigslist for $60. :biggrin:


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome report. Very well done


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Great report!! Thanks


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a ton of fun. Never done it. Good report.


----------

